# ELU DS 140 biscuit jointer.



## kaycee (19 Jul 2012)

Hello All, 
I have just been lucky enough to acquire an Elu DS 140, never used a biscuit jointer before but after looking into this method I have obviously been stuck in the dark ages. Does anyone have or know where I can get the instruction manual, Been searching the interweb but no luck. It looks fairly simple to operate but would like to be sure before I start using it. 
Cheers Kev


----------



## dickm (19 Jul 2012)

Mine came without a manual too, so it was a matter of trial and error. The only problem noticed is that it's quite difficult to stop it moving when the blade goes into the cut. Which is surprising, since the grip is in line with the thrust, rather than at right angles as with the more conventional ones. Beyond that, it seems pretty straightforward to use; if you've got any specific questions, happy to try and answer them.


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2012)

dickm":25vskwqv said:


> The only problem noticed is that it's quite difficult to stop it moving when the blade goes into the cut.



If it kicks a bit when plunging the blade into the wood, take two or three shorter plunges and that seems to work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## kaycee (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks Dick, haven't tried to use it yet, hoping to have a go this weekend. It is a reconditioned machine that I bought in a job lot of power and hand tools for £280. Started it up and it sounds sweet. The first problem I have is I cant get it back in the box, not a good start methinks.

Cheers, Kev


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2012)

Kev,

It's an excellent machine - I've had mine for many years and it's still going strong. It's always best to use dust extraction with biscuit jointers otherwise they can jam up with shavings. With the DS140 there is a plastic adaptor (the white piece in the photo below)







If you didn't get one with your machine, you should still be able to get one as the DS140 is still made under the DeWalt brand.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## kaycee (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks Paul, looking at that picture I am also missing the long side handle
Will have to get these ordered.

Cheers Kev.


----------



## yetloh (19 Jul 2012)

Paul Chapman":2ice8zd8 said:


> dickm":2ice8zd8 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem noticed is that it's quite difficult to stop it moving when the blade goes into the cut.
> ...




I have found that the solution to the kick is to start the jointer and let it get up to speed before plunging rather than start and plunge in one movement.

Jim


----------



## Trumpet (19 Jul 2012)

Magic machine for making running cuts in skirting board when fitting flooring/tiles.


----------



## doorframe (19 Jul 2012)

Here's the manual for the DW version...

http://service.dewalt.co.uk/PDMSDocuments/EU/Docs//docpdf/dw685_ty3_eur_md09.pdf

Not much info though I'm afraid.

Roy


----------



## kaycee (20 Jul 2012)

Thanks Roy, that,s more than enough to get me started.

Thanks also to Dick, Paul, Jim and Trumpet, your help and advice is very much appreciated.

Cheers, Kev.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Jul 2012)

I'll see if I can find my manual. PM me if you wish. 
HTH


----------



## kaycee (21 Jul 2012)

Cheers John, have PM'd you
Kev


----------

